
The idea of using game as login method (VIDEOS) - Polivanyi
http://sympius.com/concept_game_as_login.html
======
aabbcc1241
I had a similar idea, probably less user friendly than yours.

The secret is a user defined function. When the user attempt to login. Some
random inputs will be given, the user can use a calculator to produce and type
in the output.

Since the calculator can be a physical one or just by brain, key logger and
screen logger will not be able to steal the secret.

~~~
Polivanyi
Yes, your idea is more generic. In my case, "the function" is the result of
the assessment of the controls' visual 8-points state.

